# Anybody familiar with the Lincolnshire Police?



## Riis Marshall (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello Folks

Can any of you nice folks out there please tell me how the Lincolnshire Police would have stored information on tyre tracks left at a crime scene in 2009? Would they have taken a plaster cast, a resin cast, a 3D photo image or something else?

I seemed to have run out of options with my research. (1) They have a website and I am invited to contact them so they can tell me what a great job they are doing. They have not answered my several messages. (2) I have consulted a website providing information on forensics somebody suggested, but that is no help. (3) I have consulted the SICAR (Shoeprint, Image, Capture, And, Retrieval) website with no luck. (4) I have talked with several policemen I know but none has specific information about what the folks in Lincolnshire were doing in 2009. (5) Neither Google nor Wikipedia is any help.

Details like this are important to me and I want to - always -get it right (I'm one of those folks who startles my wife when we're reading in bed - side-by-side, not usually the same book - by screaming something like: 'You n**head! Any idiot knows you can't fit a silencer to a Webley 455!).

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Seedy M. (Oct 26, 2014)

I researched a lot of forensics science between 1986 and 2012 for the CD Grimes and Nick Storie mysteries and the first of the Clint Faraday mysteries. I unofficially worked with a homicide detective in Florida.
I would have to know what surface the tracks were found upon. A mud spot? A hard surface? Macadam? A wooden bridge?
Since about 1995 digital cameras are used a great part of the time on solid surfaces, such as skid marks and running through an oil spill etc. A one gig memory would store some ten thousand HR photos, so all angles and light conditions were used. Taking a cast was generally done with PofP when the tracks were depressed. Photos were often preferred, as they can be enhanced to bring out tiny features. The later photos were taken at high resolution so could be blown up far more than the earlier 8 megapixel and less. The latest thing was to take small pad samples when there was a solvent medium to track possible places the tire had been used. That was difficult and, so far as I know, wasn't worth a lot, considering the lack of definitive evidence it provided.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello Seedy

Thanks for that.

My crime occurred in a farm field so the tracks were depressed in soft dirt at the edge of the field. Based on your information, I must assume casts were taken, using either plaster or resin (I think both were in use then).

My storyline involves the casts being deliberately mis-filed by a rogue policeman then recovered by our hero who - can you imagine his luck!? - matches them to the tyres our killer threw into the back corner of a shed - silly man!

As I indicated in my original post, I'm trying to determine exactly what the Lincolnshire Police would have been doing in 2009.

Never mind; the quest continues.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------

